# Kitchen make over



## amjath (Sep 4, 2013)

As requested by our fellow member I'm posting a brief overview.
We decide to do make over for our Kitchen. First we searched for a best carpenter and decide to give him a cupboard to make. We are really satisified with his work so decided to give him the rest.

Why Kitchen makeover to Carpenter than Kitchen specialist like Sleek or godrej etc
1. Low cost
2. Change the idea and design whenever we want etc

Firstly bought Kitchen accessories from Sleek. 
Secondly Carpenter started working on making cabinet to make those accessories to fit in.

And finally its looks like this

*i.imgur.com/AhnZmqK.jpg
*i.imgur.com/MtJhNnO.jpg

Here are unboxed cabinets lol

SS DETERGENT HOLDER
*i.imgur.com/lxJDAL9.jpg
 SS FIXED SINGLE PULL OUT 
*i.imgur.com/fjvlrlw.jpg
*i.imgur.com/PJTkFZ9.jpg
*i.imgur.com/av2gzn0.jpg
 SS DESIGNER THALI / PLATE BASKET 
*i.imgur.com/uFvbxXc.jpg
 SS DESIGNER BASKET 
*i.imgur.com/8tbedX5.jpg
 SS PERFORATED CUTLERY BASKET 
*i.imgur.com/VEocyW8.jpg
*i.imgur.com/Uyd4U96.jpg
 SS DEE TRAY 
*i.imgur.com/HSdTLVo.jpg
*i.imgur.com/8saGkXx.jpg
Complete kitchen accessories Inside
*i.imgur.com/jvOwOWa.jpg
Top row [For groceries/pottery storage]
*i.imgur.com/SxsOIRT.jpg
*i.imgur.com/cmBy0gt.jpg
7 foot tall, storage cabinet [like a mini store room]
*i.imgur.com/aAWYNKr.jpg
*i.imgur.com/q0BEHeO.jpg
Last row of this cabinet is made as slide out cabinet so that u can pull and take something from tall containers 
*i.imgur.com/ZhBYnSH.jpg

How can I modular Kitchen get completed without a chimney
Chimney is from Faber

*i.imgur.com/6dg52L3.jpg

Total Damages
Carpenter work: Rs. 55000
Sleek accessories: Rs. 20000
Chimney: Rs. 11000

*www.sleekworld.com/accessories.html
*www.faberspa.co.in/in/en/home.html


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 4, 2013)

Excellent 

so total damage is 86000


----------



## amjath (Sep 4, 2013)

Yes


----------



## snap (Sep 5, 2013)

wow great work


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 5, 2013)

Nice


----------



## amjath (Sep 5, 2013)

@sujay & @snap: ^Thx

Op is edited with accessories name with url.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 5, 2013)

how the chimney is connected to the wall...the smoke is passing through some hole outside?


----------



## amjath (Sep 5, 2013)

^*i.imgur.com/3pciw6z.jpg
I should have taken this photo before
U r right, duct goes through wall through a hole

OT: OMG so much dust


----------



## avichandana20000 (Oct 26, 2014)

how will u keep this free from brown bugs?


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 27, 2014)

avichandana20000 said:


> how will u keep this free from brown bugs?



Cockroach?

 [MENTION=127004]amjath[/MENTION]: the chimney hole was there before or made while assembling the chimney? 
also while buying the modular kitchen accessories how u got the info on which each type of component to buy? e.g: trolly,plate holder etc


----------



## amjath (Oct 27, 2014)

[strike]Will reply in few minutes with link[/strike]

The hole was made when construction was made. The hole which was made is standard and pretty bigger than duct diameter. So since this a standard, the installation guy brings the board which was cut in the size of duct diameter in order to cover extra diameter space of the hole. Thats why in above image it looks pretty and covered.

For reference check below link for cabinets and accessories available in the market
Kitchen Accessories | Modular Kitchen & Accessories at Sleek

Sleek is the first and premier brand in India. More companies are available now. All companies use same cabinet shapes and sizes, so it comes down to budget. For reference check the link and decide what accessories to be bought. Go to the hardware store and check for brands and price difference. As far as the size you need carpenter to decide the size for accesories [he will measure and tell you] Or get it build from sleek itself [which will cost more]

- - - Updated - - -



avichandana20000 said:


> how will u keep this free from brown bugs?



If you mean cockroaches, Thankfully we are in fuirst floor so this bugs tension is minimal. Even though we see bugs, we kill those when they are small. Because these bugs usually multiplies more when gets bigger. We also have cockroach sprays


----------



## $hadow (Oct 28, 2014)

I would like a input on sleek after prolonged used.


----------



## furtune252 (Jan 31, 2015)

Wow you kitchen is very nice and beautiful also.. I also want to make over mine house kitchen.. these give me many good suggestions...


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 1, 2015)

Deja vu!


----------



## amjath (Feb 1, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Deja vu!



?????


----------



## Vyom (Feb 1, 2015)

Thanks for posting pics and story of your Kitchen. It looks nice.
Soon I will need such guides.

I know of two guides now...
1. amjath's Kitchen guide
2. sam9s's Home theater guide.

Any more guides related to Interior Home Designing which I missed guys?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 2, 2015)

amjath said:


> ?????



Urban Dictionary: deja vu


----------



## gagan_kumar (Feb 2, 2015)

i have similar kitchen....... but not the chimney.........


----------



## amjath (Feb 2, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Thanks for posting pics and story of your Kitchen. It looks nice.
> Soon I will need such guides.
> 
> I know of two guides now...
> ...


Glad it helped somehow 


harshilsharma63 said:


> Urban Dictionary: deja vu


I know the meaning but don't know why you used it here


gagan_kumar said:


> i have similar kitchen....... but not the chimney.........


Great


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 2, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Thanks for posting pics and story of your Kitchen. It looks nice.
> Soon I will need such guides.
> 
> I know of two guides now...
> ...



although i haven't posted any guide, but you can discuss with me, if need be, about setting up speakers, managing/concealing wires, getting an AV rack made, about paint-schemes and painting/decorating/wall-preparation tips, etc. i had got all of these done within a span of some months last year. would be glad to provide any input wherever i can.

- - - Updated - - -

congrats [MENTION=127004]amjath[/MENTION]! the set-up indeed looks nice! do remember to clean the chimney (exterior), racks, etc., from time-to-time, for vapours, soot, etc. start settling on them. also, be wary of not inculcating the habit to recklessly shut the doors/racks! hinges break over time. telling from experience.


----------



## amjath (Feb 2, 2015)

GhorMaanas said:


> congrats [MENTION=127004]amjath[/MENTION]! the set-up indeed looks nice! do remember to clean the chimney (exterior), racks, etc., from time-to-time, for vapours, soot, etc. start settling on them. also, be wary of not inculcating the habit to recklessly shut the doors/racks! hinges break over time. telling from experience.



exactly bro, the hinges problem I will fix it so no worries and chimney grill cleaning is taken care every ~1 or 1.5 month. Full chimney cleaning service is done every ~6 months.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 2, 2015)

amjath said:


> exactly bro, the hinges problem I will fix it so no worries and chimney grill cleaning is taken care every ~1 or 1.5 month. Full chimney cleaning service is done every ~6 months.



good to know that! in one of our cabinet-doors, a hinge had come off from the board itself, ripping off the laminate and exposing the MDF/particle board underneath it.


----------



## amjath (Feb 2, 2015)

GhorMaanas said:


> good to know that! in one of our cabinet-doors, a hinge had come off from the board itself, ripping off the laminate and exposing the MDF/particle board underneath it.



Oh my that looks like a lot of work. I will take good care then. Thanks for the warning


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 2, 2015)

welcome! yes do take care.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 2, 2015)

GhorMaanas said:


> although i haven't posted any guide, but you can discuss with me, if need be, about setting up speakers, managing/concealing wires, getting an AV rack made, about paint-schemes and painting/decorating/wall-preparation tips, etc. i had got all of these done within a span of some months last year. would be glad to provide any input wherever i can.



Thanks man. I shall consult you when it's time. 

Note to self: GhorManas's Interior designing guide.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 2, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Thanks man. I shall consult you when it's time.
> 
> Note to self: GhorManas's Interior designing guide.


----------



## suvajit (Apr 1, 2015)

great work....


----------

